# continuos errores en la compilación del kernel

## Lolete

Hola.  Antes de nada te doy las gracias por leer esta mensaje.

  He llegado al paso en el que hay que compilar el kernel y he escogido el de Gentoo R7.  Siempre me da error en algo.  Cuando llega el momento de usar "kernel_stat.h" se paraba diciendo que no encontraba "smp_num_cpus", pero eso al menos lo he solucionado buscándolo y cambiandolo por "1".  Ahora me da otro error de compilación, en PCMCIA, y no sé si es por alguna opción que haya puesto mal... y el caso es que el PCMCIA lo tengo desactivado porque es un sobremesa, así que no me explico porqué se corta ahí...

  Mis optimizaciones soy muy básicas: K6III, sonido, red, puerto paralelo para la impresora, no tengo USB, ni BlueTooth ni evidentemente PCMCIA...

  Quisiera saber el motivo de tanto fallo, pues ya he arreglado hasta 3 y me estoy desesperando.  Dispongo de muy poco tiempo y este lo empleo en leer toda la documentación que cae en mis manos, pero este error... me tiene frito.  Antes de preguntar siempre me informo, esta vez no ha sido menos, pero es que ya... me tiene loco!

  ¿Alguien sabe como evitar tanto quebradero de cabeza? ¿Algún kernel de los que propone la documentación está libre de fallos?

  Gracias.

----------

## xarki

no se porque pero la r7 a mi tb me da fallos, asi que yo tengo la r5 y sin problema

----------

## Tuxisuau

Quiza tenga relación con este hilo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12336

----------

## Ferdy

Es sencillo. Eso es problema de la configuración del kernel, es decir, del paso make menuconfig. Lo que hay que hacer es desactivar el SMP en ell kernel y añadir el MTTR.

Salu2.Ferdu

----------

## Lolete

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.  Al final, con muuucha paciencia he conseguido compilarlo correctamente.  Creo que ha sido a la 5 vez...  

	Os cuento que pasaba.  El SMP estaba activado, aunque yo lo desactivaba... no sé porque algo lo volvía a activar al igual que el PCMCIA.  Quizás también influyó que me moví a otro directorio y no encontraba bien el fichero de configuración del kernel.

	En fin, lo dicho, gracias a los 3.

								Manolo.

----------

